# 2013 Obsession Knightmare Specs



## Bow Only (Dec 5, 2012)

Dennis went conservative on the speeds, but this one is fast.  It is smooth to draw like a Lethal Force and dead upon the shot.  You should shoot it just to compare it to the other bows.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

Does the name knightmare have anything to do with Tim Knight? Sweet looking bow can't wait to shoot one


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> Does the name knightmare have anything to do with Tim Knight? Sweet looking bow can't wait to shoot one



Hmmmm.....ya' think? Could be.......


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Hmmmm.....ya' think? Could be.......



It would be well deserved he is a pope and young killing machine. He's an alright taxidermist to!


----------



## spydermon (Dec 5, 2012)

Tim....leave pse...doubt it...or least i hope not.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 5, 2012)

The cam shape looks like a big spiral cam, of course it's a binary and not a hybrid. just an observation.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> The cam shape looks like a big spiral cam, of course it's a binary and not a hybrid. just an observation.



Bow looks great, but I don't know what its gonna take to get me away from shooting hybrid cams.  They're just so easy to tune.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 5, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> Bow looks great, but I don't know what its gonna take to get me away from shooting hybrid cams.  They're just so easy to tune.



Yeah, my Parkers are single cams and they shoot great, but I agree the hybrid cam is not nearly as touchy as binary's. However if you have the knowledge to keep binary cams in spec they do shoot very well.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like a critter killn maching to me.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 5, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Looks like a critter killn maching to me.



That it should be my friend, especially in the hands of killers like you, Derik, Matt and the Obsession gang.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2012)

spydermon said:


> Tim....leave pse...doubt it...or least i hope not.



I talked to him last night......it ain't happenin'..


That is however, a good looking bow.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 5, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I talked to him last night......it ain't happenin'..
> 
> 
> That is however, a good looking bow.



But that was last night, I ate lunch with him today.   He's coming over.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> That it should be my friend, especially in the hands of killers like you, Derik, Matt and the Obsession gang.


 



Das right 

Don't forget about Frank-n-Tines and wee man!


----------



## PineThirty (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmmm Interesting. Defiantly on my radar for this year.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 5, 2012)

Yea, i didnt figure he jump ship that quick.  Pse and landrum been to good over the years and pse has been a solid company.... obsession is too new and got some negative reviews and the whole strother thing is bothering some..of course this all coming from the at pros.   The one i shot in perry had cam lean...but the guy standing behind me said it didn't.

The whole name thing is kinda crazy tho...


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> But that was last night, I ate lunch with him today.   He's coming over.



I don't believe it for a minute........and might not if I saw it!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 5, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I don't believe it for a minute........and might not if I saw it!



Your insight serves you well.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 5, 2012)

Bowanna left PSE just saying .


----------



## hound dog (Dec 5, 2012)

I tell you this I love my sniper so if it is any where close to shooting as good a my sniper I may have get one and see if it will kill.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 5, 2012)

Was lee in like tim?  Tim has been with em forever.  Tim prolly little higher on the totem pole


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 5, 2012)

here we go agian


----------



## hound dog (Dec 5, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> here we go agian


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

Certainty wasn't trying to start anything just wondered if it had anything to do with Tim Knight. I wasn't aware that he was associated with pse.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 5, 2012)

Oooooo yea...the 50 pages on at bout it wasnt enough


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 5, 2012)

maybe i need to throw away my sliced bread!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

spydermon said:


> Oooooo yea...the 50 pages on at bout it wasnt enough



If that was directed at me I have no idea what your talking about. I didn't ask a question to be funny I was serious. Figured local bow company and and local well known hunter may have been a connection that's all


----------



## bowkill7 (Dec 5, 2012)

spydermon said:


> Tim....leave pse...doubt it...or least i hope not.


I was asked by Dennis if he could call the new bow Knightmare, and I was more than happy to oblige. As most people who know me I am no ship-jumper. I pride myself in being loyal to companies that have supported and sponsored me over the years. So rest assured I am not leaving PSE.  But I do wish Dennis best of luck with his bow line, after all we are ALL on the same team.  I,  like Dennis am getting a taste of bringing a new product to market.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

Well there ya go thanks!


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 5, 2012)

Nightmare with a K ? Well I wonder kevin Strothers or Tim Knight or both let's see ones a natural born killer and the other is one of the best bow designer around hmmm I would say both.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Dec 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> That it should be my friend, especially in the hands of killers like you, Derik, Matt and the Obsession gang.



Don't forget Frank-n-tines, Byron!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> Nightmare with a K ? Well I wonder kevin Strothers or Tim Knight or both let's see ones a natural born killer and the other is one of the best bow designer around hmmm I would say both.



But Tim already has a bow named "Knightmare"....he built it last year....


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2012)

This is all like a big soap opera...


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> This is all like a big soap opera...



You have the same option as a soap opera on tv.....don't watch....


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 5, 2012)

I cant wait for them to unleash the newest model. The "McNugget Smoker".  
(one who smokes Mcnuggets)


----------



## kcausey (Dec 6, 2012)

I bit the bullet and joined the new Dark Side yesterday.....waiting to see what this 29" Lethal Force will do with these 467gr Bloodsports.

I have shot a ton of bows, and i don't get into this internet archery urination contest.....but that lethal force is likely the best feeling bow i have ever pulled the trigger on...


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 6, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> But Tim already has a bow named "Knightmare"....he built it last year....


tim and I have already talked about it PSE is not going to market that name or bow so since I respect tim and we are close friends I ask him and now we have one. Tim s son has two of our bows and loves them so I do have a knight shooting a Nightmare. Tim and I are working on a few things together plus Tim is a big part of our show and has been since we started. I started to name it Bow only PassinThru or Knightmare well after thinking about it with Mr. knight s permission I named it after your hero and my killing coach the one and only Mr. Tim Knight yahoo.


----------



## bowkill7 (Dec 6, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> But Tim already has a bow named "Knightmare"....he built it last year....


Here is the original Knightmare that PSE Jim and I built. 2008 super short frame and riser with 2011 EVO cams. Americas best bow strings. 58 lbs, 29-1/2 inch draw, 365 grain hunting arrow  318-320 fps.     IBOs  342 @ 58 lbs and that is with 295 grain arrow with field point. Actual bare bow weight 3.1 lbs. Axle to Axle 27- 1/2 inches. Not trying to steal Dennis"s thunder just wanted to share.  I did share all the specs with the company{PSE} hoping they would build a few. They have all the parts in house and PSE Jim worked out the string and cable lengths{hardest part} and they are on file a ABB.  So lets just consider like Dennis said that the K in Knightmare stands for Kevin S.  After all he did design those specs.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 6, 2012)

After being in the Drug business for years back in 2000 I decide I didn't want to do that anymore so I decide to chase my dream. I left the old Drug store giving up that big fat salary to making little to nothing and don't regret it at all.With a smile on my face and holding my head high scared to death I slowly moved forward. Not everyone will use our products or like our TV show but I am happy and very proud to be from Georgia and be in this business I am in,most of all thank you all who do use our products.We will never be perfect and will make mistakes and sometime say the wrong thing but that makes us human.Today is my wife birthday and guess what I didn't go hunting plus I am taking her out for dinner tonight major browning points


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 6, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> tim and I have already talked about it PSE is not going to market that name or bow so since I respect tim and we are close friends I ask him and now we have one. Tim s son has two of our bows and loves them so I do have a knight shooting a Nightmare. Tim and I are working on a few things together plus Tim is a big part of our show and has been since we started. I started to name it Bow only PassinThru or Knightmare well after thinking about it with Mr. knight s permission I named it after your hero and my killing coach the one and only Mr. Tim Knight yahoo.



I already knew that.....


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 6, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> After being in the Drug business for years back in 2000 I decide I didn't want to do that anymore so I decide to chase my dream. I left the old Drug store giving up that big fat salary to making little to nothing and don't regret it at all.With a smile on my face and holding my head high scared to death I slowly moved forward. Not everyone will use our products or like our TV show but I am happy and very proud to be from Georgia and be in this business I am in,most of all thank you all who do use our products.We will never be perfect and will make mistakes and sometime say the wrong thing but that makes us human.Today is my wife birthday and guess what I didn't go hunting plus I am taking her out for dinner tonight major browning points




And, Happy Birthday to your lovely wife! Somebody has to keep you straight!


----------



## rnfarley (Dec 6, 2012)

how are these bows on noise? I have heard a lot about how they shoot and how fast they are and dead in the hand...but how loud are they...


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 6, 2012)

kcausey said:


> I bit the bullet and joined the new Dark Side yesterday.....waiting to see what this 29" Lethal Force will do with these 467gr Bloodsports.
> 
> I have shot a ton of bows, and i don't get into this internet archery urination contest.....but that lethal force is likely the best feeling bow i have ever pulled the trigger on...


I knew they'd get cha sooner or later. Good to have ya aboard.


rnfarley said:


> how are these bows on noise? I have heard a lot about how they shoot and how fast they are and dead in the hand...but how loud are they...


Their quiet and deer killn machines.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 6, 2012)

rnfarley said:


> how are these bows on noise? I have heard a lot about how they shoot and how fast they are and dead in the hand...but how loud are they...



I Shot one yesterday....I pride myself in how quiet my bows are...apples to apple's, the lethal force was as quiet off the shelf with a whisker biscuit as drenalin is with a Sims modular and limb jax. Not to mention about 20 fps faster....bout the same draw cycle, more solid wall and omg the let off.....feels like you have to push it fwd to let down.


----------



## Johnny087 (Dec 7, 2012)

OK guys here it is. I just got my New 60# Nightmare. Shot it right next to my 60# Insanity. I am not one of the Bandwagon guys. I am a dealer and have owned it all. My jaw dropped when I shot it and Dennis left the store without it. It shot 5fps slower than the insanity with 3/8" more brace and less vibration. This bow is killer. Smooth draw.


----------



## kh67148 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bad to the bone!!! Congrats to you Dennis and happy birthday to Angela! Should be a sell out at any store.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait to you shoot the new Bi Polar Broadheads designed by Tim Knight and made by Knightmare LLC I have shot the Prototype clean thru a 180lb plus hog wow what a blood trail. Its the best of both worlds fixed blade and expandable also a patent SPT shear pin technology no other head has this. With the energy these bows now days are pushing its the right time for this head.You think you've seen a blood trail wait to you put the Bi Polar thru something. I also shot a nice buck in the shoulder blade with it and it left a perfect hole and the buck only went 70 yards I will post shoulder bone later. The Bi  Polar has a 2 1/4 inch cut with a fix blade also to assist for penetration.Pictures coming soon.Another product made in Georgia not China.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 7, 2012)

The tech department has arrived...  Trust me, it's easier than telling him how to open up a photobucket account...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 7, 2012)

I remember shooting a broad head years ago with a deal like that fixed and expandable. Don't recall what it was. Man did it do a number on the deer I shot with it. I was using old bear white tail back then that's been 18 years ago.. I have been bowhunting longer than i realized.. That broad head will do the job no matter what bow it leaves from..


----------



## bowkill7 (Dec 7, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> Wait to you shoot the new Bi Polar Broadheads designed by Tim Knight and made by Knightmare LLC I have shot the Prototype clean thru a 180lb plus hog wow what a blood trail. Its the best of both worlds fixed blade and expandable also a patent SPT shear pin technology no other head has this. With the energy these bows now days are pushing its the right time for this head.You think you've seen a blood trail wait to you put the Bi Polar thru something. I also shot a nice buck in the shoulder blade with it and it left a perfect hole and the buck only went 70 yards I will post shoulder bone later. The Bi  Polar has a 2 1/4 inch cut with a fix blade also to assist for penetration.Pictures coming soon.Another product made in Georgia not China.


We hope to unveil it full bore at the ATA show in January .  The body or ferrule will be Red and Bi-polar will be etched into it.  The tip will be stainless and blades stainless.  The picture is of the proto-type that has not been annodized.  Thanks to everyone who has followed the process and progress of this broadhead. It will have shear pin, lock pin, and blade to pin retention system technology. This means no screws, all pins are slick which does two things. Number one makes them stronger because they are not threaded. Axle pin for exp. blades is 7/64 which is the largest on the market. And number two is no tools required to assemble or disasemble head, except maybe a pair of pliers if tip is more than finger tight.  The shoulders on the fixed blade hold the pins in place on both sides.  You may ask, why not wait until the show to unveil it?  I just felt you guys on the web board deserved to see it first, not to mention I wont hurt to have all of you as witnesses in case someone tries to swipe the concept or Idea.  LOL!!!!! A special thanks to Stuart Boswell at Boswell Industries for all his help and input.  As I have stated before I am no machinist or engineer, just a country redneck with an Idea.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 8, 2012)

Think we got a little off track here. Bow to Broadheads.


----------

